# new 4 gear legends



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here are the new 4 gear legends due out in may. there is hope yet.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Must Have's!! Very cool. Love the Challenger Cuda, they're all sweet!!!!


Still No White lettered tires huh.


Come on Auto World Need White Lettered Tires on these and White Walls for the Ultra-Jets!!!!!


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Must Have's!! Very cool. Love the Challenger Cuda, they're all sweet!!!!
> 
> 
> Still No White lettered tires huh.
> ...


i believe there is white lettering on the middle two cars, take a close look and see if im correct about this.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

any updates?
also is that a re-release of the red jungle jim that is impossible to find?


----------



## jimmygolds (Jan 29, 2012)

Originally they were scheduled to be released this month but they push them back till June the jungle Jim car is not the same shade of red as the original set car,it's metallic red,I am so stoked for the Cuda funny cars I'm going to be doing a lot of custom paint jobs


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Must Have's!! Very cool. Love the Challenger Cuda, they're all sweet!!!!
> 
> 
> Still No White lettered tires huh.
> ...


white walls and red lines...


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

wheelz63 said:


> i believe there is white lettering on the middle two cars, take a close look and see if im correct about this.


Here is what I see in the photos.

Schumacher Cuda - Goodyear white lettering front and rear
Brand X Mustang - Goodyear white lettering front and rear
Damn Yankee Cuda - Racemaster white lettering on rear only
Jungle Jim Camaro - Black walls front and rear


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Silver Screen Releases ??*

same 'Ol question....
any news on any silver screen releases for 2016??? :freak:

Bubba (Silver Screen Addict) 123 :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> same 'Ol question....
> any news on any silver screen releases for 2016??? :freak:
> 
> Bubba (Silver Screen Addict) 123 :wave:


This is the *ONE* car I want to see, Bubba... Maybe a stretch on the
*Silver Screen* idea, but that's ok by me :thumbsup:

*Marilyn w/hubby, Henry Miller... Complete with Marilyn*  :tongue:









.
What color so you think it is?... I say, red w*/*red & white interior...

John
.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> same 'Ol question....
> any news on any silver screen releases for 2016??? :freak:
> 
> Bubba (Silver Screen Addict) 123 :wave:


i will try to find out bubba


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Wheelz63,

Try to find out what is planned for the second half of 2016.

The only thing I heard was a Nascar Stewart Haas Racing race set.

Blue55conv


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> This is the *ONE* car I want to see, Bubba... Maybe a stretch on the
> *Silver Screen* idea, but that's ok by me :thumbsup:
> 
> *Marilyn w/hubby, Henry Miller... Complete with Marilyn*  :tongue:
> ...


it "CAN" be Made... :thumbsup: :wave:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

